# Tanabe springs



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Im about to drop my car. Are these springs good?
here they are


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

> The DF210 line of springs enhances the appearance by lowering the vehicle 2 to 2.5 inches without sacrificing comfort. Ride quality is improved by raising the spring rate 10-15%”


for $180 i doubt that it will not sacrifice ride quality any drop that large will make it a bone shattering ride :bs:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

for springs you should jsut stick with eibach, pro kit. I have sportlines but i have AGX's though they need to be replaced....


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Those are the dress up series. Go with GF series if you want better handling.


----------

